# Big Lazer Creek



## Coopersdad0614 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm about to start working around Thomaston. I wouldn't mind finding a duck hole or two around Big Lazer Creek WMA. Anyone shoot ducks over there?


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 1, 2015)

More people than ducks.  If I were you I'd spend a little gas money and go a little piece west or east.


----------



## okefenokeejoe (Dec 1, 2015)

i second that, town2small. Wake up early, set up, and fight over one woodie. not worth the time if you ask me.


----------



## Coopersdad0614 (Dec 2, 2015)

Then waste my time I will not. I'll just stick to my current woody holes when I get the chance.


----------



## awoods (Dec 2, 2015)

My advice is check it out and then you will know - especially if you live / work close (maybe even show up just to observe). Very few folks on the forum will ever admit there are ducks in an area - especially local Ga places (partly because you are not supposed to discuss specific places publicly, holes are limited and because some don't want to put in the time scouting). For Every lake, WMA, river, quota hunt in GA you will always get the same answer...nope, no ducks down there.

I get it though - it's hard to tell the difference between someone that honestly just wants to know if they are wasting time or are taking the easy road and trying to benefit from others scouting efforts.

My hunting club is a few miles from there and I will be hunting private land when the season opens back up. If I have time I'll swing over there and let you know what I find out via Pm.

Good luck.


----------



## Coopersdad0614 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## meandmydog (Dec 23, 2015)

I noticed it dident list ducks as one of the species on the wildlife list. Duck hunting is allowed correct.


----------



## hrstille (Dec 23, 2015)

Ducks fall into the small game season. If small game is open at the WMA and waterfowl season is in you can hunt. Check your Regs carefully because certain WMAs will close small game season for youth or special hunts.


----------



## across the river (Dec 23, 2015)

meandmydog said:


> I noticed it dident list ducks as one of the species on the wildlife list. Duck hunting is allowed correct.




From the regs.
Duck hunting on managed impoundments at Altamaha (Butler Island), Cordele Hatchery, Evans PFA, Oconee WMA , Rum Creek WMA, and West Point WMA – Glovers Creek is by quota only. Hunters must hunt from assigned areas or ponds. Shooting hours end at 12 noon, except the last Saturday of the season, when hunting is allowed until sunset. See 2015-16 Adult/Child Hunts and Quota Hunts for quota hunt information. Waterfowl hunting can take place only during specified waterfowl hunting dates. Waterfowl on all other WMA locations may be hunted any day of the waterfowl season that the area is open for small game hunting or as otherwise specified.

Goose hunting is allowed on WMAs except on managed waterfowl impoundments and managed dove fields. On managed waterfowl impoundments, geese may be taken only during managed waterfowl hunts during the state goose season.


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 23, 2015)

You can only hunt big lazer Wednesdays and Saturdays till 12.


----------

